# Butterbean Vs Hunt Is Off!!



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

butterbean will be fighting sean o'haire instead. the fight was a no go with the athletic commision. mark hunt may still fight someone. iahve one word for all this..."BOOOOOOO'..i know it was kinda a wwf match up. but i think it would have been exciting none the less. hopefully they get to it when they get back to japan. dammit pride stay in japan where we can see the fights we want. forget about the u.s. and its crazy rules..lol


----------



## tasteestuff (Sep 16, 2006)

why o, why?? what happened? Is it contract issue? Mark Hunt is injured? I would have to love to see these two at stand up fight.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wait, hunt can still fight, but not against butterbean? and is sean o'haire any good yet? well, if anything, he could surprise us! whatever... the good fights on that card are freaking awsome!!!


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Horrible match. Butterbean vs O'Haire? Who the **** wants to see that? That's like a KOTC or ROTR match.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

tasteestuff said:


> why o, why?? what happened? Is it contract issue? Mark Hunt is injured? I would have to love to see these two at stand up fight.


the weight difference. im pissed i really wanted to see this fight. im sure they will set it up at a later date.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

The following is the updated line-up for the October 21st PRIDE 32 "The Real Deal" show from the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas, Nevada: 

-Fedor Emelianenko vs. Mark Coleman 
-Mauricio "Shogun" Rua vs. Kevin Randleman 
-Dan Henderson vs. Vitor Belfort 
-Josh Barnett vs. Pawel Nastula 
-Robbie Lawler vs. Joey Villasenor 
-Phil Baroni vs. Yosuke Nishijima 
-Eric "Butterbean" Esch vs. Sean O'Haire 
-Kazuhiro Nakamura vs. TBA 

Marvin Eastman and Mark Hunt are off the card, at least at this point. Eastman is off due to a dispute with the WFA, while Hunt is off due to his bout being rejected by the Nevada State Athletic Comission. He could still fight on the card against an opponent deemed by the NSAC to be qualified
source=mmanews.com


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*That sucks. I hope O' Haire wins because I hate Butterbean. Hopefully Hunt can get a decent opponent for the PPV.*


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *That sucks. I hope O' Haire wins because I hate Butterbean. Hopefully Hunt can get a decent opponent for the PPV.*


i'd like to see them get fujita to fight him. i think that would be a slugfest.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Man that's a damn shame...I was actually looking forward to that battle of iron heads. But if it's not gonna happen it's only fair on everyone (including the fighters who have been preparing for a specific type of opponent) that they find someone who would provide a similar match up. In this case a real slug fest and battle of the hard hitters....Fujita is a good call.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Are you sure this is absolutely official? I just went on the Pride website and there was no word of any changes to that fight.

If it's true O'haire is a really uninspired replacement....I'd seriously rather they dig up Tank Abbot or Bob Sapp than O'haire.


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

Aww man I was hoping to see that. Still a pretty good card but Shawn O'haire? He's some WWE dude man he wont stand up against Butterbean. Free win for BB ples.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

****ing bullshit... this is the fight i looked forward to the most... and now what happens in the Vbetting if u were goin for hunt


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

FizzKick said:


> Are you sure this is absolutely official? I just went on the Pride website and there was no word of any changes to that fight.
> 
> If it's true O'haire is a really uninspired replacement....I'd seriously rather they dig up Tank Abbot or Bob Sapp than O'haire.


well they were trying to line up o'haire with fujita, but that fell threw for some reason. it's definently official. prides website sucks, thats like there only downfall, well that and how long it takes to get the dvds out.


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

i may be wrong, but i am preety sure O'haire used to be in pro wrestling at one time.....


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

how much does o'haire weigh? 
And whom can you match hunt with?? According to the Nevada Athletic Commission...he's too big for the heavy's and too small for the super fatasses. He s about 280 or something isn't he ?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Shit man I've put like 2000 on Hunt so far in the vbookie....maybe more...I was gonna try and put 15000 before the fight...hope I get my points back...this was gonna be an easy ass payday


----------



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

i cant believe theyre replacing Mark hunt with a WWF loser.
This guy is a woman beater also..
"On July 27, 2004 Sean O'Haire was arrested on charges of assault and battery stemming from a 6/12 incident at a night club. The Warrant states O'Haire allegedly punched 2 women, Ivy Rowland & Diedre Clancy at Club Hypnotic & kicked Clancy when down. On July 29, 2004 Sean O'Haire claimed the 2 women attacked him first, and if he really wanted to hurt them, they'd be in the hospital" (taken from wikipedia)
I hope Butterbean knocks his head in!








hes probably a roid monkey


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope I can get my 3000 points I had on Hunt back before the Real Deal comes around, so I can just go ahead and throw them on Fedor and collect some easy points.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

I understand the complaints about not being able to win easy points now. However, I have been a BB fan for years now and I am very glad to see that he won't have to be MH's punching bag. Trust me, it is way more fun to watch BB beat up on an unskilled muscle man (unless you are a muscle man) than it is to watch BB get leg kicked until he can't stand.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Shit man I've put like 2000 on Hunt so far in the vbookie....maybe more...I was gonna try and put 15000 before the fight...hope I get my points back...this was gonna be an easy ass payday


Hey wouldluvtofightu, are going to Columbus on Nov. 11 for the Gracie show? I heard that George Bush is fighting in it.


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

BOOOOOO!!!!! thats weak....who are they gonna find to match up with hunt in time?


----------



## billyfrompred (Oct 20, 2006)

*Damn*

damn that sucks. Would have been great to see Hunt destroy THE BEAN. 

I think Hunt should fight Bobb Sapp HAHAHAHAHAAHAHA.


----------

